# mobile phone calls



## lindabodrum (Feb 3, 2012)

I have just moved from Turkey to Greece and only have a turkish sim card, and turkish vodaphone simcard.Will I need a new greek vodaphone sim or can i add credit to my old sim and use that number. I rarely make calls as i generally use skype and msn but need to use a phone occasionally for my older friends and family who dont use the internet. As a british woman,can i get a contract for a phone and or credit or can i only buy top ups,which is more cost effective for me.
Im also struggling to find anything to watch on nova tv system, i dont want to get a specific UK tv satellite system , but is there a greek tv satellite system where i can view a few american and british programs.


----------



## two choices (Aug 19, 2009)

I still use my UK Pay As you Go Phone (in addition to a Greek phone which works out much cheaper) so I guess you will still be able to use your Turkish phone but this will be on roaming charges.

There are quite a few American and British programmes and movies (with Greek subtitles) on Greek TV during the day and evening, if you buy a copy of The Athens News (published every Friday) you'll get the TV schedule for the week ahead, it tells you which programmes are in English. I think digital switchover happened a few weeks ago, so unless you have a very modern TV with an integral digital receiver you will need a digibox (30-40€). I'm afraid I don't know about satellite contracts etc as I live on a boat and don't have anything as permanent as that.


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

I think you will find the easiest way is to go into the Vodaphone shop and ask them to exchange the card for you. Tell them you want it FREE to stay with Vodaphone......they will give in !!!!!
You just pay the initial credit to the sim. At least that way if you do want to use it within Greece it will be cheaper for local calls.

As for the Sat system, I have no experience of Nova, but on normal TV MEGA does have virtually each night a film in English / or subtitled. (Check out their website). There is of course always the option to watch via internet and with an IP hider (like Ex-pat) you'll get BBC & ITV I Player


----------



## luckyu (Sep 26, 2011)

Ok...How do I get the IP hider thing?I would like to watch some itv if that is possible? Do you have any link to post over here?


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

The short answer is you buy it! However if you are used to using torrent sites there are several free downloads.
Ex Pat Shield I believe comes out best
I find ISO HUNT one of the best torrent sites


----------



## luckyu (Sep 26, 2011)

The Grocer said:


> The short answer is you buy it! However if you are used to using torrent sites there are several free downloads.
> Ex Pat Shield I believe comes out best
> I find ISO HUNT one of the best torrent sites


Thanks!!!!I downloaded it yesterday. I haven't used it yet, though. Hopefully, it will work!


----------

